

From PHP to ASP.net: Obama's Peaceful Transition of Power - KrisJordan
http://www.newmediacampaigns.com/page/obamas-peaceful-transition-of-power-from-php-to-asp

======
smoody
"This change seems to go against the theme of transparency and progress which
has taken Obama to the highest office in America."

I know I'll get downmodded for this, but, pleeeeaase. Don't you think you're
getting a little bit too dramatic??

It is entirely possible that it is being required by the white house IT team.

------
fakeslimshady
I think it is consistent with the theme of stimulating the economy. Your not
going to stim it by using all free stuff regardless of the merits.

